# Puppy died after vaccinations - why?



## marleysmummy

Hi everyone,

I hope it is ok to post and ask for help here about a puppy who wasn't a golden?

Anyway, my sister and her family have been anxiously waiting for the new arrival of their Beagle puppy, he was due to come home on Monday 27th.

However this morning my sister recieved a call to say that the puppy had died.

The breeder had given Maverick (the puppy) his first vaccination last week and shortly after he was given it the breeder says his eyes started to fade and for a week he has been very sick (on IV drip etc). 

She also said the breeder had given Maverick some 'Lacte' (my sister thinks this is what it is called) medication after she realised he was reacting badly to the vaccination.

My sister is obviously upset, and so are her 2 kids. I was wondering how common is it for a puppy to react so badly to a vaccination? 

The breeder has offered Zara a puppy from the next litter she has, but Zara is unsur what to do now?

Anyone have any help/advice? Sorry if this doesn't make any sense, I am trying to put together what my sister tells me but she doesn't make much sense as she is so upset.

Here are some pics from their weekly visits with little Maverick.


----------



## cmichele

That is SO sad. What a cute puppy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG... terribly sad. Godspeed sweet Maverick. I don't know how common this is.... I would like to guess pretty rare. However, they are very potent and can cause serious reactions. I'm so sorry for your sister and her family.


----------



## olik

OMG.it's so sad.Beagles melt my heart.Poor baby.


----------



## perdie

Hi Malissa, Im so sorry about Maverick, they must all be devastated. If you visit the website Canine Health Concern(.com maybe)it has info on there about the 'dangers' of vaccination, as does Irish retriever rescue, I know Maverick wasnt a goldie but, it gives you info all the same. Im considering NOT vaccinating when Jamie is due for boosters. I hope your sister can find some answers and I also really hope they dont let the loss of poor little Maverick put them off having another pup, as we all know they bring so much happiness to our lives especially the lives of children. hugs xx


----------



## tippykayak

Vaccinations do cause adverse reactions (mostly anaphylactic), and in rare cases they trigger things like AIHA. It's likely the puppy was predisposed to a condition and the vaccination triggered it or that he had a condition that would have developed anyway that was coincidental with the shot. Without more testing, there's no real way to know. It's important to remember that vaccinations are vastly more beneficial than they are dangerous.


----------



## cubbysan

My vet will not give young puppies their shots during their late evening appointments - the reason is in case they have a reaction in the hours afterwards, they are still open to handle the emergency. To me, this means that reactions in young puppies are more common than we may think.

Sorry for the loss, my heart breaks for those kids.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

What a heartbreak for the family. Our condolences.

As others have said... vaccines are potent medicine that can have adverse effects. But the benefits usually outweigh the risks.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Aww - such sad news. We had a Silky pup that had an adverse reaction to the Lepto vaccine - her entire face swelled up but she was acting normally. We gave her antihistamine and she was fine but I'm not sure if they ever gave her that vaccine again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Just an FYI for general knowledge. It seems like common sense, but only vaccinate a WELL dog...... adverse and sometimes serious reactions are more common when a dog is not 100%. Also, many vets will break up the vaccines (esp for pups) and space them out so their immune systems aren't overwhelmed with a multitude of assaults.


----------



## ggdenny

I can't help with the medical questions, but I just wanted to say how sorry I am for your sister's loss. What a cute puppy that deserved a long, long life.


----------



## marleysmummy

It truly is heart breaking. It was really my 11 year old nephews dog, he had saved up £500 to buy him and him and my sister spent the last week getting the house ready for him and reading all the books i sent him.

My nephew had even bought himself a top-gun sweater that said 'Maverick' across the back. 

I think they will get another, once they feel better after this. The breeder has offered to put them in touch with other breeders that she knows and has also offered them one from her next litter. 

It just doesn't heal the pain my little nephew is feeling just now.


----------



## Pointgold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Just an FYI for general knowledge. It seems like common sense, but only vaccinate a WELL dog...... adverse and sometimes serious reactions are more common when a dog is not 100%. Also, many vets will break up the vaccines (esp for pups) and space them out so their immune systems aren't overwhelmed with a multitude of assaults.


 
I insist on this, because if there IS a reaction, I know which vaccine was the cause.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I am so very sorry. How sad for everyone.


----------



## 3 goldens

My KayCee had no problems with her puppy vax. She had no problems with her 1st set of annual vax. And we almost lost her after her 2ed set at 2 1/2 years of age.

We were the last ones in that Good Friday. Due to runing behind, we did not go to the Good Friday services as planned and I am so thankful for that. between 30 and 45 minutes after her shots, she was acting strange. I was in the kitchen fixing supper an I saw her tea dw th hal, head down, tail between her legs. She sat down for a few seconds, then came running back into livingroom and sat down behind the recliner. Then back dow the hall, then back behind the recliner. I went to her and saw her eyes were almost swollen shut and she what looked like pencil earsers under the skin on muzzzle. I reached for her and could feel the heat coming from her body.

I got the doggy thermometer and hwen I got her down I saw her tummy was one solide fire endgine red hive. She was so hot and I could see her ears were "thick"---apparently each covered with a huge hive. Icould feel hives on her body. Her temp wa 106.9.

Gave her beadryl and called my vet's answring service and reported KayCee having a reaction. They said they would page Rickey. While waiting for his call, we wrapped her in wet towel and pured cool (not cld)( water over the towel. 
We got a call from Rickey's wife telling us he was on the wayto the hosital, get her there a fast as we could. Is only a mile and when we got there he already had injections ready.

We tayed til her temp dropped either below 103 or 102, I don't rmemeber which. He marked on the cover o her file in huge letters RABIES ONLY. and said law reqired rabies was the only vaccine she was to get from then on unless there was a serious outbreak of one of the diseases. We bnrought her home with insructions to keep close eye, take temp every 30 minutes and if it started going up, call him at home at once, ski the answering service. He had been at church when I called his answering service about the reaction,.

That is when I learned that it isn't always the first of any vax that causes rections. She did have distemper 3 yers later when there were several case of distemper in the area. However, I gave her benadryl and took her inEARLY, they give her the shot and kept her in ICu (at no charge to me)til late afternoon just to be on the safe side.

Also, even tho our city says rabies vax every year, he did her's ever 3 years from then on and said if anyone gave me trouble send them to hi and he woud tell them she was not a candidate for yearly vax---and besdies that, the shots were good for 3 years no matter what the city said.


----------



## tippykayak

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Just an FYI for general knowledge. It seems like common sense, but only vaccinate a WELL dog...... adverse and sometimes serious reactions are more common when a dog is not 100%. Also, many vets will break up the vaccines (esp for pups) and space them out so their immune systems aren't overwhelmed with a multitude of assaults.


I agree with this approach. It lets you minimize the risks while still getting the benefits of the vaccines.


----------



## marleysmummy

Pointgold said:


> I insist on this, because if there IS a reaction, I know which vaccine was the cause.


Thanks for this information. Is it normal for the breeder to give the vaccinations themselves? My sister says the breeder will not send any of her dogs away without her vaccinating them the week before, is this normal?

Also just out of interest would you reccomend single vaccinations for all dogs rather than the multiple ones or is that just for puppies?


----------



## tippykayak

Marleys mummy said:


> It truly is heart breaking. It was really my 11 year old nephews dog, he had saved up £500 to buy him and him and my sister spent the last week getting the house ready for him and reading all the books i sent him.
> 
> My nephew had even bought himself a top-gun sweater that said 'Maverick' across the back.
> 
> I think they will get another, once they feel better after this. The breeder has offered to put them in touch with other breeders that she knows and has also offered them one from her next litter.
> 
> It just doesn't heal the pain my little nephew is feeling just now.


I'm sorry my first post was so clinical. I'm just heartbroken to hear that the sweet pup didn't make it, and I'm just as sad for what your nephew must be going through right now. I hope he finds his heart dog at the end of all of this.


----------



## Pointgold

Marleys mummy said:


> Thanks for this information. Is it normal for the breeder to give the vaccinations themselves? My sister says the breeder will not send any of her dogs away without her vaccinating them the week before, is this normal?
> 
> Also just out of interest would you reccomend single vaccinations for all dogs rather than the multiple ones or is that just for puppies?


 
Many breeders do administer their own vaccines. I purchase mine directly from my vet, and I stick the product labels from the vials right into each puppy's health record. This way we have the serial# and lot# of the vaccine if there is a problem. 
I won't purchase discount vaccines, which some breeders do. I am much more confident getting high quality vaccines from my vet.


----------



## Debles

I am so so sorry. How tragic for your nephew and sister.


----------



## coppers-mom

What a cute little boy and pup. I'm sorry for your nephew's loss.
I hope he finds another puppy to love and they have many happy years together.


----------

